# 28 inch Outlaws for Kawasaki Prairie 360



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok I am wanting to put some 28 inch outlaws on my prairie 360 . I have seen 30 inch mudlites on another forum and the people say it will turn them. Will this work on my atv with a 2 inch lift and possibly new clutch spring?? Plz help I want to buy some aggresive mud tires quick


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

running 28 laws on 360p now, no problems


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

yah it should lol u can turn any tire with the right clutching!


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys. I have another question will stock rims and tires off of an can am 800 fit the praire 360"s bolt pattern ? 4/137 is praire and most places online are saying that the can am is 4/137 also. Not sure about the offset will I need spacers?


----------

